# Freshwater or Reef Capable 48" LED



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm looking at upgrading my lighting for my 90 gallon tank (48" x 18" x 25"h), with PFS, black painted background, and various sized rocks. I like the Beamswork LED, but which is better Freshwater or Reef Capable?

I don't have plants, not planning on having any, I don't mind a little algae growth on the rocks, I'm more interested in just bright lighting to make my fish colors vibrant.

So the Freshwater 3rd Generation:

Includes 168 LEDs
3800 Lumen
156x 10000K LEDs
12x Actinic 460nm LEDs
Uses 38 watts

Then there's the Reef Capable:

Has 54x HQ 1W LED 
330 Lumen
46x 10000K daylight 
8x 460nm Actinic

These specs I got from listings on eBay.

Thanks


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

slb.76 said:


> I'm looking at upgrading my lighting for my 90 gallon tank (48" x 18" x 25"h), with PFS, black painted background, and various sized rocks. I like the Beamswork LED, but which is better Freshwater or Reef Capable?
> 
> I don't have plants, not planning on having any, I don't mind a little algae growth on the rocks, I'm more interested in just bright lighting to make my fish colors vibrant.
> 
> ...


Also not interested in Marineland because they are WAY overpriced.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Correction: Reef Capable is 3300 Lumen


----------



## ngrubich (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to know as well. I've been debating on getting rid of my T5HO for some LEDs for a while now.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You will want the reef bright from Beamswork. I have one on a 75g and one on a 40g. A 90g is taller than a 75g and the reef bright is not nearly too much for a 75g. Go with the 3300 lumens 48" model. Pop the lenses off if you want better spread from front to back.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> You will want the reef bright from Beamswork. I have one on a 75g and one on a 40g. A 90g is taller than a 75g and the reef bright is not nearly too much for a 75g. Go with the 3300 lumens 48" model. Pop the lenses off if you want better spread from front to back.


Isn't the 3800 lumen from the Freshwater 3rd Gen brighter than the reef? (I Don't know much about LED specs, I do know they look good though)


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

slb.76 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > You will want the reef bright from Beamswork. I have one on a 75g and one on a 40g. A 90g is taller than a 75g and the reef bright is not nearly too much for a 75g. Go with the 3300 lumens 48" model. Pop the lenses off if you want better spread from front to back.
> ...


Is it the 48" model? I haven't looked at the newest lights but if 3800 lumens then likely it is brighter than the old reef bright model.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> slb.76 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


Yes it's the 48"-52" size


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting, looks like the same as the older freshwater bright but using .20watt led as opposed to .06watt.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

slb.76 said:


> Isn't the 3800 lumen from the Freshwater 3rd Gen brighter than the reef? (I Don't know much about LED specs, I do know they look good though)


Is it the 48" model? I haven't looked at the newest lights but if 3800 lumens then likely it is brighter than the old reef bright model.[/quote]

Yes it's the 48"-52" size[/quote]I would try it and see how it looks. Should be brighter at 3800 lumens.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I was on aqua traders and they have a new arrival which is:

"New Arrival.....ideal for a freshwater fish set up
This new arrival 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Tri 120 Light Fixture is a super bright aquatic lighting solution, and yet the most economical high output LED light fixture available around."

Fixture Size: 47.75" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
LEDs Count: 174
3900 Lumens
Super energy efficient 0.2 watt high output LEDs
162x 10,000K LED
12x Actinic 460nm LED
Use 38 watts


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Also have new reef one

his new arrival 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Hex Light Fixture (Timer Ready) is equipped with (1) access port for an optional module; (1) original manufactured digital timer; sold separately as an optional accessory. The manual on/off switch will be overridden by the OEM digital timer after being plugged in and operated.

Fixture Size: 46.50" x 7.00" x 1.38" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed) LEDs Count: 280 4800 Lumens Super energy efficient 0.2 watt high output LEDs 224x 10,000K LED 56x Actinic 460nm LED Use 56 watts *Specs may slightly vary from actual


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

So they increased the lumens output by 300% over the older model for the same price. Even the older reef bright is beat by about 15%, and the new one uses 16 watts less. Hopefully we will see some reviews soon.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Frazee86 said:


> Also have new reef one
> 
> his new arrival 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Hex Light Fixture (Timer Ready) is equipped with (1) access port for an optional module; (1) original manufactured digital timer; sold separately as an optional accessory. The manual on/off switch will be overridden by the OEM digital timer after being plugged in and operated.
> 
> Fixture Size: 46.50" x 7.00" x 1.38" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed) LEDs Count: 280 4800 Lumens Super energy efficient 0.2 watt high output LEDs 224x 10,000K LED 56x Actinic 460nm LED Use 56 watts *Specs may slightly vary from actual


Yeah, I saw that one too, but that might be too bright for my tank size, and since I don't have plants, all that extra lumens isn't needed for my needs.


----------

